# Just Plain Folk' Hobo set #2



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 


I have just bought a couple of the 'Just Plain Folks' Hobo set #2, which came from 'OnlyTrains'; they are not available in England at the moment so they had to come by post from the USA. They were well packed, and come in blister packs, and the figures are painted.

 

Total cost to me was $36.00 for 4 figures: the one with the high hat equates to 90mm high if measured with a, piece of wire to give a total height; that works out (in 1/20th ) as 6 ft, the actual height is 45mm (+ hat)as he is sitting down. I think they are good value; one set will be re-painted, and the other will have some different colors added and the eyes will be toned down, they are a bit bright, especially the figure with a cap.

So here are some photos  

 First ; then the pair sitting in open boxcar doors.










 

The next two are closer shots of them figures in boxcar doors, the one in the head-end car (DSP #1185) will no doubt swiftly ejected when the conductor finds him! He is the figure that looks like he needs a (?)liqor or ‘hooch’(?) bottle in one of his hands - either would take it. 






















Finally some real close ups of them sat of an old spice bottle.
























Have a look at 'Only trains' website , I am very pleased with them, and elivery was quick, it will be even quicker in the USA!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! Those guys are great!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very nice Peter, they certainly enhance your railroad. Apart from some cowboys, indians and law enforcement guys there aren't many people here. Needs to be addressed.*

*Apologies for the bold type but I have hardship seeing the small type that seems to be the norm now on MLS when posting.*


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole line of figures is very well done. The catalog of the others are worth looking at. Regards, Dennis


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos of the Hobos










I love the new line of Just Plain Folk. And I really like their scale which is absolutely perfect for our layout. I have several of these figures and can't be any happier. One of my favorite of the new series is the monk. He goes very well with Piko's adobe structures.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have modified one set of the hobo's - and also fitted them into a couple of boxcars - here are some photos of them










a close up from a low viewpoint!, he has had his right arm reset, being dropped and the elbow re-aligned, and then the hand turned round to alllow the brown bottle to be fixed to it after fixing the thumb was re-positioned to wrap round the bottles neck.

The bottle is a piece of clear rod shaped with a dremel, and then filled after staining the bottle with a clear stain with some opaque paint. Finally he had a re-paint to his hat, jacket and trousers. The face was also given a brown wash both to give him a bit of color, and to tone down the rather bright eyes; to assist with this a very fine line can be added to reduce the white of the eye especially at he bottom of it. He is glued in position so his left hand appears to be grasping the inside of the door framing.


a final view from a slightly different view point - 










This figure is fixed into the new CCRR boxcar that was built for him, leaving one door open. 



The other figure had a bit less done; he has had the depth of his hat reduced slightly, the stance adjusted (he leaned out a bit too much I thought - so I enlarged, and re-aligned his backside!), given a larger beard with some grey added to it, again a wash on the face, and a repaint; a small knapsack was made for him with a piece if thin aluminium for the strap, that is wrapped around his right hand so if required he can exit speedily! Behind him is a small crate to act as a view block. That is nothing fancy, just a block of polystyrene packing cut to size, wrapped in brown paper (from an envelope) and given some 1/2mm ribs, from styrene card on the ends. 











a close up and the knapsack can be seen, with a portion of the view block crate at the back of him.












a final view - again from the low viewpoint - both the figures are leaning over so the face is not easily seen.


The figures are made of resin, so the can easily be sawn (protect your mouth/breathing) before using a slitter saw in the Dremel, and re-gle and the fill the gaps


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those pretty much 1:20 scale?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10/01/2008 12:29 PM
Those pretty much 1:20 scale?

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe they are closer to 1:22.5.

Here's a photo showing one of the newer figures, the electric guy, next to a 1:25 truck and an older figure next to a Piko house:












I'm using one of the older figures as a Goose driver in Accurcaft's 1:20.3 Goose #5 and he fits perfectly. But then again Pola figures which might be 1:24 also fit nicely in the back, so maybe the Goose isn't exactly 1:20.3:










Either way, Just Plain Folk are by far my favorite figures for "G" scale.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10/01/2008 12:29 PM
Those pretty much 1:20 scale?


Hi Jerry,

Interesting that question: here is a new photo - good weather as you will see but I am still inside!

The engineer is 0n of the 'Fine Folk' figures; he is 6 feet tall in 1/20th scale; by the side and both are on top of acrylic paint bottles of identical height is the 'Just Plain Folk' figure that is perhaps a couple of mm shorter if that.

Note the apparent difference is height - that is wholly down to the hobo figure, who is both leaning forward, and twisted round as well: when the engineer is sitting up straight with a 'ramrod' back! 


The Just Plain Folk(JPF) are listed as 1/22.5 to match LGB, my measurement with a bent piece of wire still holds; the Fine Folk(FF) are listed as 1/20th. The heights are almost the same but what a difference in perceived height!

I think that the JPF is worth using, for my period, the FF figure is a good and large figure for my period (he has difficulty finding a cab to fit him): Porter cabs are too small for instance though he will fit with care into the Bachmann 440/260 cabs, though really his lower legs should be shortened! His eye height is very close to the ceiling, lowwer leg reduction would not be seen really whereas any other surgery would be difficult 


You can always factor in the variability of people as well, and I think they will easily work together. 


Finally look at the Hobo's twisted right foot, that is either the resin, from which he is made, that has set wrong, or done deliberaty. It can easily be corrected if wanted; cut off the foot re-align/shape the join and re-fix with cyano.


----------

